# Sanguinary Guard + Space Marine Bits...



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

Selling a load of space marine bits great for converting and making your force look more unique. Mostly Blood Angels Sanguinary Guard Bits, some normal space marines. 

Want to sell the bits together. I would like to sell all of it as one but if you just want the spare bits thats fine.

Models:

standard marines - 1 with bolt pistol and free arm, 1 metal marine with no arms, 1 standard marine with meltagun, 1 metal vet sergeant with chainsword and free arm.

3 Sanguinary Guard ( 1 painted , other 2 undercoated black)

Bits Includes:

2 x Pair of Blood Angel Wings

1 x Apothecary Chain Fist

5 x wrist mounted bolt pistol arms (Blood Angels Sanguinary Guard)

1 x wrist mounted melta pistol arm

2 x Plasma Rifle

1 x plasma pistol arm 

2 x Plasma Pistol hand

6 x Sanguinary Guard Heads

4 x Space Marine Heads

5 x Sanguinary Guard Shoulder Pads

1 x Space Marine Power Sword arm

1 x Assault Shield

1 x Scout head

4 x Icons to put on top of banner pole

1 x Power Sword hand

1 x Avatar Hair

2 x Auspex

1 x arm with grenade hand

10 x ammo packs

2 x scopes

1 x scout binoculars

3 x melta bombs (assault sqd)

4 x medals

7 x grenade pakcs

2 x knives

5 x parchment / scroll

1 x right bolter arm

1 x left bolter arm

1 x left holder arm

1 x front marine torso

4 x bolt pistol in holster

1 x grey knight power sword

1 x set of biker legs

1 x assault bike multi-melta

1 x assault bike heavy bolter


----------

